# This is going to be expensive



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

Ok, so I have my first engine, a light Mikado in Union Pacific livery and ordered some UP old time passenger cars and some freight cars and a UP caboose to go along with the theme and ordered a Kato M2 and V2 Unitrack packs and a Prodigy DCC. I decided to go all Union Pacific for my first one but still want to Model the White Pass & Yukon Route but I made the mistake of watching “Murder on the Orient Express” and then looking through a Hatton’s Spring catalog so now I want to do a European steam passenger train. I haven’t even started on my first layout and looks like I am going to have to do 3 now! Of course I would love to do a WWI theme and a WWII also and..................but alas not enough time or money for all.


----------



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

I am 53 and will retire soon from 30 years with emergency dispatch, but for now I think when it all gets here this weekend I will just play with the trains


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hahaha Pacecars , You got the Train Bug!!!
Go For It!! 
Don't mean to be nosy, did u tell us what part of the world u are in??


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Your wallet should be glad you don't model European HO.


----------



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

cid said:


> Hahaha Pacecars , You got the Train Bug!!!
> Go For It!!
> Don't mean to be nosy, did u tell us what part of the world u are in??


I am in Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Expensive yes, but easy to set up and get going.

If it comes in on Friday, you can be running that Mikado around the oval and up and over the viaduct by Saturday night.

And if you don't have a base built yet, just pull the hinge pins off the guest room door and lay the door on the guest room bed. Then lay your track on top of that. (That guest room doesn't really need a door, now does it?)

You can't do that with flex track.


----------



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

I am going to stop by Lowe’s and pick up some of the foam board insulation for a base


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bring a magazine. I went to Home Depot yesterday and there was a line a mile long. Since apparently I'm full of _*it*_ anyway I decided to just go home and make my own fertilizer.

Was that a BLI mike you purchased?


----------



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes it is


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, model railroading is a hobby that sucks up both time and money.

I'm afraid it's too late to save yourself. Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Pacecars said:


> Yes it is


Thank you, just curious as I recently received my first Bli unit. I'm returning it but I'd still like to hear how yours runs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gimme30 said:


> Bring a magazine. I went to Home Depot yesterday and there was a line a mile long. Since apparently I'm full of _*it*_ anyway I decided to just go home and make my own fertilizer.
> 
> Was that a BLI mike you purchased?


I have been ordering all my needs online. But I needed some T posts for garden fencing. Home Depot had them but it would take to around May 22 to have them shipped !
I went to the local HD with my mask and the line was only a 5 min wait.
I knew right where to go and picked them up, I like Spray Nine and was going to get a gallon refill bottle.
On the news the night before they said how that killed the corona virus so guess what, the hoarders beat me to them!
They were all out, the girl said they were sold out about an hour after opening. I got there an 1 1/2 hour after they opened.
Well my gallon I have should last a while, hopefully they will get some more.
But I am willing to bet the the price will jump up too !

Anyone trying for Home Depot try to do it on a rainy day, it does keep some from going out shopping.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The HD here in Reno has a special line for those over 65.
I got in in about 5 minutes.  

Magic


----------

